# Homemade First Aid kit



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I usually posted this the first of every summer on the other boards. If there is one here already you will have to excuse me I am not much on searches LOL. But since there was so much interest in the other form thought I would post this also.

*WHAT TO PUT IN A FIRST AID KIT AND OTHER USEFUL INFORMATION*

*Important things to know when treating an ill patient:*
A dog's normal temperature is 99.5 - 102.2 F (cats 100-101.5 F)
A dog’s heart rate is 60-120 beats a minute
Respiration - 14-22 breaths per minute

*Things to include that can be used to treat dogs medically:*
Pepto bismol - Liquid - 3-4 tablespoons every 6 hours
Benadryl (allergic reactions/bee stings etc.) - 1-2 mg. per lb. every 8 hours
Aspirin - pain - 5 mg. per lb every 12 hours
Honey - to raise blood sugar
Hydrogen Peroxide to induce vomiting - 1-3 tsp every 5 minutes

*Other Useful things to have in your first aid kit:*
Gauze
Vetwrap
Panty Hose (to use as a muzzle)
Adhesive Tape
Sterile Pads
New Skin for burns
Antibiotic ointment
Betadine
Rubbing Alcohol
Saline Solution for eye rinse
Vaseline
Scissors
Tweezers or Forceps
Hemostats
Wire Cutters 
Ice Pack
Clean Cloth for washing areas
Syringe
Latex Gloves
Heat Pack
Stick to use as a splint
Nail Clippers
Thermometer (rectal or ear type)
Bulb syringe
Cotton Balls and QTips
Safety Pins
Razor Blade 
Needle
Ear Wash

*From Your Vet:*
Antibiotics
Metronitizol (sp)
Eye Ointment
Cortisone Spray
Panalog
(anything he/she feels is safe for you to administer in an emergency)
*Always have your vet's number handy - regular and emergency numbers*


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

This is really good to know. There is a lot of useful information here. Thanks for getting this out! Many of these items are in a refular first aid kit. With just a few additions, it can be dog ready as well.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great share! Thanks!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't forget the activated charcoal...:doh: Had to use this one last week after the the Hydrogen Peroxide...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great list and good info to keep with the kit. I just printed it out so I can add to my car and boat first aid kits the additional doggie items. Thanks


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I never knew you could use an ear thermometer on a dog. Thanks.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Believe me Cubby it feels alot better than those erctal things. Thingy I have issues from it as a child. ROFL 

Thanks Kimm I forgot about the activated charcoal it is a plus and willbe added if anypne helse has ideas please just addon.

Hooch <--- never has all the answers an always open to help


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It was fresh on my mind because Tucker got into trouble last week. :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Moderators: Is there any way to make this a Sticky? I'm cleaning and organizing my browser's bookmarks and this thread is too good not to be a Sticky. Thanks!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the great list. I was wondering if I can use the same ear thermometer I use for my grandson for my dog? Well, the same kind. But they do have little shields you are suppose to change with each use. And what is vet wrap? Is it the same kind of non stick to the skin but sticks to itself elastic bandage I use--no hurt tape?


----------



## allaboutourdogs (Aug 27, 2010)

That's great! We should always be prepared for any upcoming incidents and first aid knowledge is the best way to prepare.


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

Where do you buy the activated charcoal to put in the first aid kit?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoBigRed said:


> Where do you buy the activated charcoal to put in the first aid kit?


Drugstores.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just received a first aid kit I ordered from gundogsupply.com and it's very nice. It includes most of what Hooch wrote in this thread, with a few exceptions that can easily be purchased at a drugstore. It contained a few things not listed in Hooch's detailed list so I thought I would add these for consideration:

Cold Compress 
Mylar Emergency Blanket
1 inch latex free tourniquet
odor removal solution recipe (I assume you add water, not sure)
Electrolyte replacement powder
Povidone Iodine
Swabstick
Booties

I also went ahead and ordered EMT Gel and EMT spray for the kit, as well as a soft muzzle and some Resultix for ticks.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe carry in backpack with first aid. Is skunk solution. My guys got nailed at golf course. Then drove them home in truck. 2wks truck stank.


----------



## luvyduvy (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow! Came upon this and love it! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Dennis Thomas DVM (Oct 9, 2015)

Might want to add NuSkin (liquid not spray). Best product for superficial wounds of the foot pad. You can find it at the first aid section at the grocery store.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

This is handy. Logan blew acl on trail 2 months ago. Could of used it. Now in backpack for dog hiking group. Just grocery bag with sides cut off.


----------



## TheRocky (Jun 8, 2016)

First aid kit is very important to our home not just for us but also for our pets. This is a great information to everyone. Thanks for posting it here.


----------

